# "Dude, Don't forget the beer!"



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

A couple months old, but a good one...
WORCESTER TELEGRAM & GAZETTE
WARREN - A West Warren man was arraigned yesterday in Western Worcester District Court in East Brookfield on second offense drunken driving and drug charges.

Michael Zwirecki, 20, of 96 Chapel St., was released on personal recognizance and the trial was continued to May 25 for pretrial conference. The current charges represented a violation of probation, so he was ordered to appear May 9 in Palmer District Court.

Police received a call at 10:36 p.m. Tuesday that a 1988 black Chevrolet pickup truck had struck a tree near the end of Summer Street in West Warren, Police Chief Glenn F. McKiel said.

*"When police arrived at the scene, they observed a man running from the truck, carrying a cooler," he said.

According to police, the cooler contained 25 cans of beer. *

Mr. Zwirecki stumbled and fell in front of 31 Summer St., and he was taken into custody by Sgt. Jeffrey Bednarz and Officer Mark Chase, the police chief said.

Mr. Zwirecki admitted to officers that he had drunk eight cans of beer, Chief McKiel said. He had a blood alcohol level of 0.155, about twice the legal limit.

Police said he also had in his possession a synthetic methadone tablet.

The chief said he was charged with driving under the influence of alcohol, a second offense, possession of a Class E controlled substance, synthetic methadone, for which he did not have a prescription, and a minor transporting alcohol.

The truck was damaged and had to be towed, Chief McKiel said. He said Mr. Zwirecki refused medical treatment.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I think the state should make the OUI penalties harsher and after 3 times loose the license permanently rather than 5. Also remove reinstatement fees and make the mandatory incarceration longer for the 2nd. The first I'd say leave alone.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I agree, especially for this individual. His second offense and not even of legal drinking age. :G:


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I agree with losing of the license, but taking away someone's license doesn't mean they're not going to drive. As long as someone has the means to drive (keys and a car), they'll probably drive.

I guess it makes a normal, civil person less likely to drive, but a normal, civil person also probably wouldn't drive drunk, underage, with 25 cans of beer, and then run from the accident WITH the 25 cans of beer. 

But that's just me.


----------

